

What to do When a Tech Giant Decides to Eat Your Lunch - tzury
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/06/13/what-to-do-when-a-tech-giant-decides-to-eat-your-lunch/?awesm=bothsid.es_CMb&utm_content=awesm-publisher&utm_medium=bothsid.es-twitter&utm_source=twitter.com

======
ColinWright
Duplicated: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2651951>

There is no discussion there yet, I add this imply to ensure that if any
comments are made, they don't get split between the two submissions.

And yes, I've set each to point to the other.

